# Opening a small shop



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

What is the process of opening a small shop selling handmade soaps in Italy?

My wife (who is Italian) is unsure, and she is being told by her family and friends that at minimum to open a shop she needs her High School Qualification (Diploma). She failed this qualification and I can't help but feel this is a step by them to try and stop her opening the shop as they don't believe in her... as sad as that is... it seems incomprehensible to her friends and family she could be a success without doing that qualification.

To me this seems ridiculous, surely if someone rents a small shop to buy and sell products or handmade products (not food) they would not require a qualification. The process in my head would be:

Locate shop to rent, go to camera di commercio and register as self employed and what your business does, pay who you have to pay for whatever licence you need (obtain permissions), rent shop, fill shelves, sell sell sell. 

I can't think there would be any point I need to prove I have any sort of qualification for that? I know Italy is red tape mad but that seems a stretch too far... or has Italy finally drove me insane?

Help!!

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

KenzoXIV said:


> My wife (who is Italian) is unsure, and she is being told by her family and friends that at minimum to open a shop she needs her High School Qualification (Diploma).


If that's a rule it's relatively recent. When I was a kid many owners barely had any schooling.

But that doesn't mean it'll be easy. I know for food shops you need to take a course in food handling. You'll likely face controls on production. This may mean taking a class but at the very least it means you won't be making the soap in your home kitchen. They'll want a dedicated workshop. With all the standard stainless steel (AKA expensive) equipement.


----------



## er_erbook (May 20, 2016)

To open a shop (non-food) you do not need any qualifications. Steps:
- SCIA (immediate notice of opening activities) (Info: city hall - trade office);
- Registration at the Chamber of Commerce, VAT ID attribution, INPS enrollment (pension contributions).

You can find more information at the chamber of commerce or city hall (trade office) or with an accountant who can help for the preparation of documents.

Alessandro


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

er_erbook said:


> To open a shop (non-food) you do not need any qualifications. Steps:
> - SCIA (immediate notice of opening activities) (Info: city hall - trade office);
> - Registration at the Chamber of Commerce, VAT ID attribution, INPS enrollment (pension contributions).
> 
> ...


Hi Alessandro,

Thanks for your answer and apologies for not replying sooner, I have been having a nightmare with my password on this forum!

Kenzo


----------

